# AZ Tuners and Custom Rides Magazine



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey guys and gals. We have begun work on our magazine; AZ Tuners and Custom Rides Magazine. If you or someone you know is interested in being in a statewide magazine to get some exposure, send me your pics of your rides and yourself with your ride and a brief bio. After some consideration, we will contact whoever we feel would best portray what we envision and then we will arrange for a formal photo shoot. This will be arizona people only but it wont be limited to Nissans. 
This first photo session is for our media kit but it may be in the first issue as well. 
Thanks,
Send pics and info to [email protected]


----------

